
Court OKs Barring High IQs for Cops - gscott
http://abcnews.go.com/US/court-oks-barring-high-iqs-cops/story?id=95836
======
ryan-c
The metadata on this site says this was published in 2012, but the actual
ruling it is reporting on was in 2000. [http://www.aele.org/apa/jordan-
newlondon.html](http://www.aele.org/apa/jordan-newlondon.html)

~~~
gscott
It is an older article but it seems more and more relevant lately.

~~~
ryan-c
It might be relevant if there were any evidence that this sort of
discrimination was widespread, but I don't think there is.

